# First CC



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

For my 1000th post I figured I'd celebrate it smoking a cc bolivar courtesy of @curmudgeonista. I brought a load of wood up to my parents. My favorite place to relax and smoke. I get to smoke inside and still have a great view. It's a great thing when you can still enjoy talking to your parents. We've talked about politics,the place where I shot my first deer (which you can see from the back deck),and the neighbors' antics. It's always entertaining. Both of my parents are in their mid 70s and are the youngsters in the neighborhood. To describe my pops in a nut shell. I asked if he wanted to try a cc ,his answer"nah, I just put a couple boxes of parodies in the fridge". Now for my review of my first bolivar. Not good but great. To me it's the way cigars are supposed to taste. Not overpowering but still a great taste. And above all it got my mother's approval. She said it was the best smelling cigar I've smoked around her. ..

If you were expecting a review with mentions of a hint of this and that and a blah blah blah on the retrohale. Then apparently you don't know me very well. ..

Again, thanks to the great botls on this site ,I got to experience what a true cigar is supposed to taste like. .thank you for the experience and listening to my rants and rambles. 
Thanks for a great forum,
DINO


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Forgot the pic


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats on your milestone, D. 
You've been a great Brother and contributor here. This is a great fellowship and I'm grateful you're part of it. 
I smoked my first cc not long ago and am now impassioned with that flavor profile. It's a whole 'nother world.

Welcome to the 
View attachment 67746


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks. .even for a person without the taste buds you guys have. It was still a whole different type of taste.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

You certainly picked a good one to start with! Those BCJ's have been really outstanding recently.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> You certainly picked a good one to start with! Those BCJ's have been really outstanding recently.


I don't know if it was my excitement about finally getting to smoke one or if it was just that good. The construction and draw were perfect. I use a v cutter on smaller ring gauges. It was a bad light because I forgot my torch and it's been a long time since I lit a smoke with a Bic. The burn straightened up by itself within an inch. I've got to say , it's not hype. It made me a believer in the dark side. After I get my new driver and the rest of my turkey hunting stuff, a couple boxes of these are on my to do list for summer. Thanks again


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice, there's a reason I keep boxes of Bolivar on hand.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Makes me scared to light the BCJ I got from you Dino. If it's really that good then I'm up the creek without a means to more Habanos. (Not that I don't know where, but I don't have the funding).


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> Makes me scared to light the BCJ I got from you Dino. If it's really that good then I'm up the creek without a means to more Habanos. (Not that I don't know where, but I don't have the funding).


Same here...going to have to start a secret stash for future hopes lol


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

I always, always keep BCJs on hand. Excellent stick, awesome thread.

Also props to @curmudgeonista for being an awesome BOTL.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

DANG you folks......Now I have just GOT to get one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> DANG you folks......Now I have just GOT to get one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh, David, check your stash.

BCJ = Bolivar Coronas Junior

Pretty sure you got one of those in your cigar bomb.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> DANG you folks......Now I have just GOT to get one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You got one in the bomb someone sent you. BCJ = Bolivar caronas junior..fire it up. .guaranteed it's already been rested.
I know more acronyms and abbreviations to remember. .trust me I understand.

Nevermind. . @curmudgeonista types way faster than me.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

HOLY WOWSER.......I got it laid on top and as soon as the sun starts to set.........let the good times roll. THANK YOU!! My semi-professional critique will be posted tomorrow for your review and entertainment...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> HOLY WOWSER.......I got it laid on top and as soon as the sun starts to set.........let the good times roll. THANK YOU!! My semi-professional critique will be posted tomorrow for your review and entertainment...


Lookin forward to it


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I smoked my very first CC last night thanks to curmudgeonista ( he seems to be like the leader of us Minions ). It was a H Upmann Magnum 46. I have to say the smartest thing I did was to use the punch on the bottom of my lighter rather than a cutter. It made a HUGE difference. 
I am so use to the cigars I generally smoke for the first few puffs to have a real bitter harsh-ish aftertaste. Not So My Dear Child.... This one was smooth right off the runway. The one thing I enjoy the most, after the taste of course, is a really good draw with deep outpouring smoke. So I got number one and number two on my list checked off. I have always enjoyed the last half of a cigar the most. My wife always ask why don't I just cut it in half and then I would have 2 last half's to smoke. I didn't marry her for her mind...... Anyway, the first half was smooth and tasteful and the second half brought home the bacon. My Goodness! If this was the only cigar in the world I was able to smoke....I wouldn't lodge a complaint with management.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> ...curmudgeonista ( he seems to be like the leader of us Minions )...


Nope. Not the leader of anything. When they say, _"Lead, follow, or get out of the way"_ I don't even have to get out of the way. I'm already off somewhere else doing my own thing.

Now, if you accused me of being a Pied Piper I might agree. But beware! It's a slippery slope!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@curmudgeonista. . How bout we say a top 5 enabler?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> @*curmudgeonista*. . How bout we say a top 5 enabler?


Just a run-of-the-mill abler enabler!

I think you, @UBC03, took enabling to new heights with the underground PIF!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Just a run-of-the-mill abler enabler!
> 
> I think you, @UBC03, took enabling to new heights with the underground PIF!


Anything I can do to make my habits not seem so bad.


----------

